# Smok Micro One RBA



## Christopher (22/2/16)

Looking for the RBA for the Smok Micro One Kit - 


http://www.heavengifts.com/SMOK-Micro-R2-RBA-Dual-Coil.html

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=i&r...PWs9qDjivG9DxsmtP-Jd0mIA&ust=1456210369904409


----------

